# Least favourite Beer thread.



## Badinerie

When it comes to beer its horses for courses really One mans poison ect and I am loathe to upset anyone here who might be upset at having their favourite tipple harangued but I do say, whilst I will drink almost anything in the beer world, I draw the line at this.










To Paraphrase Robert Falcon Scott "Great God! this is an awful beer"


----------



## ptr

Heineken, need I say more, possibly the worlds most uninteresting beverage!

/ptr


----------



## Ukko

ptr said:


> Heineken, need I say more, possibly the worlds most uninteresting beverage!
> 
> /ptr


Heineken is 'bursting with flavor' compared to Coors Light.


----------



## Guest

Glad to see you've taken up the challenge of naming and shaming Badinerie!!


----------



## Sonata

All of them.

I prefer wine, mixed drinks, or hard cider.


----------



## Mahlerian

This stuff is bizarre. Doesn't taste like beer at all.


----------



## Guest

(Brought in from the other thread)

Two beers that won't be making a return visit to dōgen’s den:

Harviestoun.
Broken Dial.

Tweed Brewing Co.
Hopster.


----------



## Guest

Ukko said:


> Heineken is 'bursting with flavor' compared to Coors Light.


Coors Light has been analysed and was found to consist only of Higgs bosons.


----------



## ptr

dogen said:


> Coors Light has been analysed and was found to consist only of Higgs bosons.


Aha, that's how those Bosons taste, I was guessing it was mislabelled dishwater of a carbonated nature!

/ptr


----------



## Guest

ptr said:


> Aha, that's how those Bosons taste, I was guessing it was mislabelled dishwater of a carbonated nature!
> 
> /ptr


Nah, dishwater has too much aroma, body, taste, mouthfeel and complexity.


----------



## Kivimees

Ukko said:


> Heineken is 'bursting with flavor' compared to Coors Light.


I had the good fortune to visit Michigan a few years ago. Interestingly, all the locally-brewed beers were superb. Everything that was also available in neighbouring states was awful.


----------



## ptr

This is one of the most difficult to drink beer I have ever drunk!










Am Imperial Wheat Stout from Amager Bryghus (in Denmark), brewed on 8 heavily toasted malts, thick as mud with about 10 kilos of hops per bottle. When I tasted it, we split ½ a litre on Four and I had to lave half my glass as it was sticking to the back of my throat!

/ptr


----------



## TurnaboutVox

Two splendidly awful offerings from my homeland (England's excellent beer was one the great advantages that came with leaving Scotland in the early 90s, though things have got much better north of the border in recent years.)










RateBeer says: medium sweet taste, light carbonated palate, taste is watery metallic bulk lager, as unfortunately can be expected.

I say: A blast from the past. A sweetish, rather sickly lager. If you're lucky and it's been kept a while, there's sometimes a back-note of aluminium to be savoured.










RateBeer opines: "Copper coloured, sparkling, small scummy white head, sparse lacing. Aroma is light toffee. Body is medium, low-ish carbonation, very foamy. Taste is very soft, actually it's like malty foam, a little wholewheat bread sweetness and no real bitterness. Very lightly flavoured. Drinkable and inoffensive. Maybe my low expectations helped this beer a bit, but it's OK."

I say: Bleuuuuuuuurrrrrrgh! This is the evil keg-twin of the classic IPA style. A Scots classic from way back when.


----------



## ptr

McEwan's brings back memories, my friends drank gallons of it in the eighties, still brings shivers of disapproval down my back... Yuck!

/ptr


----------



## Badinerie

When I started drinking in the 70's it was Tennants Lager and Old English Cider. The 'perfect' Snakebite...ouch!


----------



## Kivimees

My vote:









'0' sums it up.


----------



## Ukko

Kivimees said:


> I had the good fortune to visit Michigan a few years ago. Interestingly, all the locally-brewed beers were superb. Everything that was also available in neighbouring states was awful.


That reads like you were tasting the products of in-state micro-breweries. Many of those are good, in Michigan and elsewhere.


----------



## Headphone Hermit

A plastic red barrel, plastic taste - it might be before many people's time, but those of us who survived the 60s and 70s might remember this


----------



## Headphone Hermit

and another - dreadful 'joke', awful beer - and I absolutely refuse to believe _'twere much better in't Warrington, pal_


----------



## Guest

Good old RateBeer. Saved me from some disasters.


----------



## TurnaboutVox

Headphone Hermit said:


> A plastic red barrel, plastic taste - it might be before many people's time, but those of us who survived the 60s and 70s might remember this
> 
> View attachment 75882


Oh, wow, the legendary Watneys' Red Barrel. I never tasted that, having lived north of the border until 1992. But we had heard dire tales...

It's funny to think, when I went out to pubs regularly in the eighties, that there were precisely four decent bars for real ale in Aberdeen, half a dozen in Edinburgh and only a handful in Glasgow. And outside those main cities...Inverness, for instance was a craft beer desert in those days (I lived there for a few months).

Sorry, I am prone to nostalgia.


----------



## SixFootScowl

Really haven't been a drinker in 20+ years, but I had my day, mostly in the 1970s. I always hated, no in fact, despised Miller High Life. And it seemed like everyone who liked non-menthol cigarettes (I smoked menthol) and who were nuts about Bob Seeger (I could take him or leave him--mostly leave him) also drank Miller. Ok, so I was biased. Whatever, that is it, and I still don't think much of Miller beer. My wife's uncle told me Miller beer was made for the ladies because they would not like a brown bottle. Ha, those clear bottles just served to degrade the beer while it sat on the shelf. 

I was a huge Strohs beer drinker in my day.


----------



## elgar's ghost

More crappy keg beer from the 70s...


----------



## Dr Johnson

Nobody born after, say, 1964, has any idea just how absolutely crap food and drink were in this country* (unless you were very rich or very lucky).



*the UK.


----------



## TurnaboutVox

Dr Johnson said:


> Nobody born after, say, 1964, has any idea just how absolutely crap food and drink were in this country* (unless you were very rich or very lucky). *the UK.


b. 1963 and I surely do. Scotland (and Wales) took a lot longer to catch up with the rest of the country. You can still go back in culinary time very easily if you go off the beaten track.


----------



## GreenMamba

Hard to choose among all the interchangeable mass-produced pale lagers. 

I'll confess that my first attempt at homebrew was quite bad, but I gutted it out and drank every bottle nonetheless.


----------



## elgar's ghost

Remember taking these brutes to house parties back in the day before they became equipped with a ring-pull? No-one ever seemed to possess the right sort of can-opener so in desperation one usually had to ram something like a screwdriver into it which usually meant half the contents erupting onto the kitchen ceiling. With the benefit of hindsight the ceiling was the best place for this insipid muck.


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

Some nominations from the land down under. Got a few less drinkable drops to choose from.....









Swan Lager (Western Australia) also called black duck, say no more.








West End draught (South Australian drop), tastes like unfiltered polluted dry creek water......

and the winner is







name your poison 
XXXX bitter (that's how we spell beer in Queensland)


----------



## Vaneyes

ptr said:


> Heineken, need I say more, possibly the worlds most uninteresting beverage!
> 
> /ptr


Then you may not care for Tsingtao, the Chinese rip-off of the aforementioned. :lol:


----------



## Vaneyes

Headphone Hermit said:


> A plastic red barrel, plastic taste - it might be before many people's time, but those of us who survived the 60s and 70s might remember this
> 
> View attachment 75882


I thought that was pretty good at the time, which tells you what horrific stuff I was consuming.


----------



## starthrower

Saranac brands. Tastes like cough medicine, or pine cones.


----------



## TurnaboutVox

Vaneyes said:


> I thought that was pretty good at the time, which tells you what horrific stuff I was consuming.


I was in western Canada in the mid eighties for a few months. The hospital I worked at had a pop-up 'TGIF' bar on a Friday, at which many staff congregated to choose between a dozen or so identical tasting ice-cold bland 'beerco' lagers.

The next time I went out in 2001 craft beers had bloomed everywhere. It was fantastic. Not that my somewhat traditionalist relatives would as much as try them...


----------



## ptr

^^I would say that micro brewery craft beers is saving this world!

Sweden's "Pripps Blå" qualifies **** as well










Owned by Carlsberg these day's, a firm that is responsible of destroying good beer all over the world, Czechkia is a prime example where they are majority shareholder is some well known brands!

/ptr


----------



## Guest

elgars ghost said:


> More crappy keg beer from the 70s...


It's like the scene in Marathon Man where he is taken back for more unwanted dental work.

You have brought the nightmare back!

Noooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo..............................


----------



## Kivimees

ptr said:


> ^^I would say that micro brewery craft beers is saving this world!
> 
> Sweden's "Pripps Blå" qualifies **** as well


I think the sound of "Blå" is most fitting as a description.


----------



## isorhythm

Corona and Pabst Blue Ribbon, mainly because they were THE ubiquitous cheap beers when I was in college. I don't mind some other cheap beers like Budweiser or Miller High Life. They are what they are.

These days I've mostly switched to whiskey and wine, anyway.


----------



## Guest

For many years I 've drank black ales only--Murphy's, Guinness, Beamish, Old Engine Oil, even London Porter but once i was at some guy's house and he couldn't drink alcohol so he offered me an O'Doul's non-alcoholic beer. If anything ever tasted less like beer than O'Doul's I'll be damned if I know what it was. They give it this Irish name like it's going to be be lots of fun to drink as in wake-up-in-the-morning-with-a-filthy-transmission-torque-converter-sitting-on-your-head-type Irish fun. The first swallow tells you how disappointed you're about to be and it doesn't get any easier from there. No Irishman could drink this stuff. It's like a possessed person drinking holy water only this doesn't even taste like water. If I had to guess what the refrigerated urine of an alley rat tastes like (and fortunately I do), it would be this stuff. I guess what I'm saying is, stay the hell away from O'Doul's.


----------



## Vaneyes

isorhythm said:


> Corona and Pabst Blue Ribbon, mainly because they were THE ubiquitous cheap beers when I was in college. I don't mind some other cheap beers like Budweiser or Miller High Life. They are what they are.
> 
> These days I've mostly switched to whiskey and wine, anyway.


Yes, I quaffed many a PBR. Schlitz, too.


----------



## SixFootScowl

isorhythm said:


> Corona and Pabst Blue Ribbon, mainly because they were THE ubiquitous cheap beers when I was in college. I don't mind some other cheap beers like Budweiser or Miller High Life. They are what they are.
> 
> These days I've mostly switched to whiskey and wine, anyway.


In my later drinking days I really liked Corona (I know, clear bottle). I was always puzzled how people raved over Dos Equis beer because in spite of the brown bottle, I often found it to be flat or skunk.


----------



## Guest

Vaneyes said:


> Yes, I quaffed many a PBR. Schlitz, too.


When you're out of Schlitz, you're out of Schlitz.


----------



## Guest

Skol, Schlitz, Red Barrel, Wm Younger's...nobody's mentioned Double Diamond yet - it works wonders!

Thing is, since that's all there was to drink when you were a certain age, you didn't know any better. Now there so much choice of some decent bottled ales (I don't get out to the pub except in the quiz season) I don't need to go near the awful stuff.

So, in conclusion, _this _is my least favourite beer thread, because it's talking about my least favourite beers...


----------



## isorhythm

I'm reminded of this article making fun of some unfortunate trends in craft brewing. I think we've all encountered the Deeply Unpleasant Extra Hoppy IPA. http://www.clickhole.com/article/11-microbrews-you-have-try-summer-423


----------



## Dr Johnson

All this reminded me of Ben Trueman. Does anyone remember this keg beer?

At the time (1976) I didn't think it was too bad (compared to Watneys and Worthington)


----------



## starthrower

isorhythm said:


> Corona and Pabst Blue Ribbon, mainly because they were THE ubiquitous cheap beers when I was in college. I don't mind some other cheap beers like Budweiser or Miller High Life. They are what they are.
> 
> These days I've mostly switched to whiskey and wine, anyway.


The cheap beers aren't cheap anymore, so it's better to spend two dollars more for something decent. I'll never waste 11 dollars for a 12 pack of Bud or Coors. But I've given up beer for now. I'll have a bit of bourbon in the winter months.


----------



## elgar's ghost

Dr Johnson said:


> All this reminded me of Ben Trueman. Does anyone remember this keg beer?
> 
> At the time (1976) I didn't think it was too bad (compared to Watneys and Worthington)


This is one I remember but never tasted as a lot of London beer was rarely available on draught where I live. Virtually all of the boozers back then never did guest ales and the 'stock' brands were either Banks's, Hansons, Ansells, M & B, Marstons or Whitbread with a few Courage, Davenports and free houses thrown in. I would say that Whitbread was the worst of the lot as they had quite a few draught ales available which all seemed to be as wretched as each other: Trophy, Tankard, ESP, Britannia...I shudder at the memory.


----------



## Dr Johnson

elgars ghost said:


> This is one I remember but never tasted as a lot of London beer was rarely available on draught where I live. Virtually all of the boozers back then never did guest ales and the 'stock' brands were either Banks's, Hansons, Ansells, M & B, Marstons or Whitbread with a few Courage, Davenports and free houses thrown in. I would say that Whitbread was the worst of the lot as they had quite a few draught ales available which all seemed to be as wretched as each other: Trophy, Tankard, ESP, Britannia...*I shudder at the memory*.


As so many of us do! :lol:

I used to visit friends in London in the mid to late 70s, hence getting to taste Ben Trueman.


----------



## Guest

Whitbread were the bete noire of CAMRA. I remember the poster that detailed all the breweries they had taken over and then closed down. There's a special circle in Hell reserved for such cultural vandals.


----------



## Ilarion

I 'spose I'll get flamed for this: Coors, Budweiser, Schlitz, and Miller is on my list of swill unfit for human consumption!

So guys: Bring it on...


----------



## elgar's ghost

dogen said:


> Whitbread were the bete noire of CAMRA. I remember the poster that detailed all the breweries they had taken over and then closed down. There's a special circle in Hell reserved for such cultural vandals.


Yeah, and look what we got in return - cultural extravaganzas such as Beefeater Grill, Costa Coffee and Taybarns.


----------



## Guest

Thankfully Shitbread sold their brewing business. Just found this from when they sold it (The Guardian, 26 May 2000):

"Whitbread's strategic planning director, David Richardson, said: "Brands are getting more important and production is getting more efficient. There are going to be bigger brands and fewer of them."

...and...

"...cited pricing pressure, a trend towards consolidation and the need for international brands as their reasons for exiting the brewing industry."


Wrong wrong wrong. Clueless corporate ****s.

It's impossible to keep up with the burgeoning growth of new breweries creating tasty, innovative beers!

Good riddance to bad rubbish.


----------



## Guest

elgars ghost said:


> Yeah, and look what we got in return - cultural extravaganzas such as Beefeater Grill, Costa Coffee and Taybarns.


I'll pay that price! - they're better clued up on running troughing facilities.


----------



## elgar's ghost

dogen said:


> Thankfully Shitbread sold their brewing business. Just found this from when they sold it (The Guardian, 26 May 2000):
> 
> "Whitbread's strategic planning director, David Richardson, said: "Brands are getting more important and production is getting more efficient. There are going to be bigger brands and fewer of them."
> 
> ...and...
> 
> "...cited pricing pressure, a trend towards consolidation and the need for international brands as their reasons for exiting the brewing industry."
> 
> Wrong wrong wrong. Clueless corporate ****s.
> 
> It's impossible to keep up with the burgeoning growth of new breweries creating tasty, innovative beers!
> 
> Good riddance to bad rubbish.


Right on.

"...cited pricing pressure, a trend towards consolidation and the need for international brands as their reasons for exiting the brewing industry."

Usual corporate cobblers - in other words they were virtually admitting that their beer was w**k.


----------



## elgar's ghost

Ilarion said:


> I 'spose I'll get flamed for this: Coors, Budweiser, Schlitz, and Miller is on my list of swill unfit for human consumption!
> 
> So guys: Bring it on...


To be honest the only American beer I couldn't ever get on with was Colt 45 - it had some character but I couldn't stand the taste. Perhaps I'm being unfair singling out Colt 45 - I just don't like high-octane malty lagers.


----------



## Guest

elgars ghost said:


> Marstons [and] Courage,


Pedigree and Directors - nice beers


----------



## elgar's ghost

MacLeod said:


> Pedigree and Directors - nice beers


Can't argue with that - both excellent when kept well. I have to big up the Farriers Arms in Worcester as that place had the best pint of Directors I ever tasted - on Sundays I used to go there often after seeing the cricket club lose. And while I'm at it I'll put a word in for Droitwich's The Old Cock Inn for their Pedigree. Sadly neither pub sell them now since becoming free houses.


----------



## Dr Johnson

Do Morrells still brew beer? I used to like their bitter and they did a reasonable mild.


----------



## elgar's ghost

Dr Johnson said:


> Do Morrells still brew beer? I used to like their bitter and they did a reasonable mild.


Yes and no - Morrells beer still exists but it's now brewed by Marstons (or was last time I heard). Most of Morrells pubs eventually ended up in the hands of Greene King.


----------



## GreenMamba

Ilarion said:


> I 'spose I'll get flamed for this: Coors, Budweiser, Schlitz, and Miller is on my list of swill unfit for human consumption!
> 
> So guys: Bring it on...


Nowadays, you are far more likely to get slammed for saying you like those beers.


----------



## Ukko

GreenMamba said:


> Nowadays, you are far more likely to get slammed for saying you like those beers.


This is probably true, in the social circles I don't inhabit. At the bowling alley I mostly hear, ah, debate between drinkers of Coors Light and Budweiser. The regional Budweiser brewery was built on reclaimed swampland, hence its appellation 'swamp water'*. Coors Light being pretty much tasteless, that is the usual rejoinder.

*There is no difference between the products of the various breweries that was ever able to detect. All of it 'beechie'.


----------



## GreenMamba

Of course there are a lot of people who drink Bud, Coors, etc., just as there are many who eat at McDonald's. But you aren't likely to get slammed in a thread like this for saying you dislike Bud or McDonald's.


----------



## Kivimees

GreenMamba said:


> Of course there are a lot of people who drink Bud, Coors, etc., just as there are many who eat at McDonald's. But you aren't likely to get slammed in a thread like this for saying you dislike Bud or McDonald's.


Do you get slammed for drinking Bud at McDonald's? :devil:


----------



## GreenMamba

Kivimees said:


> Do you get slammed for drinking Bud at McDonald's? :devil:


Not an option in the US. But if McDonald's did serve beer here, it would be Bud Light.


----------



## Dr Johnson

elgars ghost said:


> Yes and no - Morrells beer still exists but it's now brewed by Marstons (or was last time I heard). Most of Morrells pubs eventually *ended up in the hands of Greene King.*


Oh dear!


----------



## SarahNorthman

Anything with the words bud, light, wiser, and coors in the name. Barf.


----------



## TurnaboutVox

SarahNorthman said:


> Anything with the words *bud*, light, *wiser*, and coors in the name. Barf.


But _this_ is the original Budweiser, from České Budějovice (Budweis in German) in the Czech republic, a pretty decent summer thirstquencher.


----------



## Blancrocher

I'm surprised that Canadian beers are getting such an easy ride in this thread. I ordered a Molson Canadian one time and thought it was skunked, but the bartender assured me it always tastes like that.


----------



## Guest

"Skunked" not good then?


----------



## SarahNorthman

TurnaboutVox said:


> But _this_ is the original Budweiser, from České Budějovice (Budweis in German) in the Czech republic, a pretty decent summer thirstquencher.


German beers are pretty decent, just goes to show America is at it again, messing up an already good thing. uuugh.


----------



## elgar's ghost

Budweiser tasted OK but tasted even better once we had paid off our war loan.


----------



## GreenMamba

Blancrocher said:


> I'm surprised that Canadian beers are getting such an easy ride in this thread. I ordered a Molson Canadian one time and thought it was skunked, but the bartender assured me it always tastes like that.


It shouldn't taste like that. That's poor handling on the bar's part.

It actually has very little taste, which isn't much better.


----------



## elgar's ghost

dogen said:


> "Skunked" not good then?


In other words, the pipes were a little on the neglected side.


----------



## GreenMamba

Skunked is what happens when hops are exposed to excess light. I don't believe draft beer ever gets skunked.

Green or clear bottles make beer vulnerable, although Miller uses hop oil instead of actual hops, so it doesn't skunk.


----------



## elgar's ghost

GreenMamba said:


> Skunked is what happens when hops are exposed to excess light. I don't believe draft beer ever gets skunked.
> 
> Green or clear bottles make beer vulnerable, although Miller uses hop oil instead of actual hops, so it doesn't skunk.


Thank you for the clarification, O slithery one...


----------



## elgar's ghost

Erm...no, there wasn't...

And here are two more gnats' **** lagers...


----------



## Guest

Hemeling! Good grief I'd forgotten that name. A quick search on tinterweb comes up with their marketing slogan:

"Give him a right good Hemeling tonight"

I kid ye not.

http://www.winspiration.co.uk/slogans.htm


----------



## Guest

Now that the fog has cleared, I do remember Hemeling. It managed to have even less taste than Carlsberg, which I think we can all agree, is quite some achievement. It tasted of LESS than nothing.

Truly transcendental.


----------



## elgar's ghost

I had a bit of a rule of thumb back in the 80s - the more vigorous and 'laddish' the TV advertising campaign, the worse the beer usually was. Hemeling was way up there with the worst.


----------



## TurnaboutVox

Ah! _Harp...Stays sharp...to the bottom of the glass!
_
Yes, well, a certain hostelry would serve this to me and my mates, no questions asked...we may have been a little less than 18 at the time, officer.


----------



## Dr Johnson

dogen said:


> Now that the fog has cleared, I do remember *Hemeling*. It managed to have even less taste than Carlsberg, which I think we can all agree, is quite some achievement. It tasted of LESS than nothing.
> 
> Truly transcendental.


You have stirred up truly awful memories. If ever I get too nostalgic about the late 70s, I will say "Hemeling" to myself and despair.

:lol:


----------



## Dr Johnson

TurnaboutVox said:


> Ah! _Harp...Stays sharp...to the bottom of the glass!
> _
> Yes, well, a certain hostelry would serve this to me and my mates, no questions asked...we may have been a little less than 18 at the time, officer.


In 1973 (when I first started frequenting Public Houses) you would have to have murdered someone in the landlord's family to get banned on account of obviously being underage.

Harp, sharp etc. Crap beer and crap advertising.


----------



## elgar's ghost

Dr Johnson said:


> In 1973 (when I first started frequenting Public Houses) you would have to have murdered someone in the landlord's family to get banned on account of obviously being underage.
> 
> Harp, sharp etc. Crap beer and crap advertising.


Karl 'I'm the slightly dodgy but still lovable geezer from Brush Strokes' Howman used to advertise it as I recall....


----------



## Badinerie

dogen said:


> "Give him a right good Hemeling tonight"


----------



## SalieriIsInnocent

Tecate, Corona,Heineken, Budweiser, Coors, and Miller have all been pretty bad. I tend to lean towards a more robust beer. I like a nice lager or an ale. I've had a few pilsners that I liked, but the American equivalent is pretty shameful. It's pretty much that way with anything though. I don't necessarily think Bud Light is popular because Americans think it tastes good. They have just squeezed themselves into sporting events and took over. It's a dirt cheap beer. Lots of things are popular because they are cheap. 

Michelob had a pretty good dark beer that I bought back when I first started drinking beer. I used to live near a store that sold just beer from all over the country and all over the world. Shiner and Samuel Adams are both pretty yummy popular American breweries.


----------



## DeepR

Guinness...

Somehow people started believing it's beer while they're actually drinking sewage water.


----------



## TurnaboutVox

Have you tasted actual bottle conditioned Guinness, Deep R? For a while in the UK you had to re-import the stuff they'd exported to Belgium, but it was worth it.

Nowadays all sorts of excellent craft brewed stouts and porters are available though and I haven't had Guinness for a while. Titanic stout from Stoke-on-Trent is a particular favourite - lots of coffee and bitter fruit with liquorice-y back-notes.


----------



## Guest

Guinness have brought out two new porters I see, haven't tried them.

Titanic is a local brewery to me, I'm not such a dark beer affecionado but I quite like their Chocolate & Vanilla Stout. Don't know how it stands up to being bottled. They do a nice Plum Porter too.

Buxton have produced a great new Double Black IPA recently: Battle Horse.


----------



## SalieriIsInnocent

If I see a beer I haven't heard of or haven't tried, and it doesn't cost an arm and a leg, I'm always open. I don't see the point in drinking a ****** beer just to have a beer. It's a lot of calories, and it's expensive to get drunk off of beer, so it's 100% a flavor thing with me. 

If I like the beer, I'll put a bottle cap in a jar I have to remember that I enjoyed it. I do the same with root beer as well. Some of the bottle caps I saved because they looked cool, even though the beer or root beer sucked.


----------



## elgar's ghost

I'm 25% Irish, but liking Guinness or other stouts isn't part of my DNA.


----------



## GreenMamba

Guinness doesn't deserve its status, but it certainly isn't sewage water.


----------



## Guest

Love Guinness. But my favorite is Murphy's. The irish converted me to black ales when I was in Cobh, where Murphy's is brewed. Served in all the pubs and I drank it eagerly. It's like black tea to me. Beamish has a bit of weird taste to it but not intolerable. There's this stuff from Scotland, I believe, called Old Engine Oil--quite expensive but very nice. I drink porters too but stouts are my tipple. I've tried chocolate stouts, oatmeal stouts, milkshake stouts, rootbeer stouts. Stouts are great. Don't care much for lagers. I can't drink them but I'll take an ale any day over a lager. Not much for pale ales but I can drink them. 

I just modified a Monty Python joke:

Q: What does O'Doul's and making love in a Detroit alley have in common?
A: It's f-cking close rat pss.


----------



## GreenMamba

Victor Redseal said:


> Love Guinness. But my favorite is Murphy's. The irish converted me to black ales when I was in Cobh, where Murphy's is brewed. Served in all the pubs and I drank it eagerly. It's like black tea to me. Beamish has a bit of weird taste to it but not intolerable. There's this stuff from Scotland, I believe, called Old Engine Oil--quite expensive but very nice. I drink porters too but stouts are my tipple. I've tried chocolate stouts, oatmeal stouts, milkshake stouts, rootbeer stouts. Stouts are great. Don't care much for lagers. I can't drink them but I'll take an ale any day over a lager. Not much for pale ales but I can drink them.


Harviestoun Old Engine Oil is indeed Scottish. Ola Dubh is their stronger, barrel-aged variant (actually a few of them at different strengths).

If you like dark beers, there are some good, strong dark lagers, mostly doppelbocks. Not as roasty as most stouts, and kind of sweet. Weihenstapher Korbinian is probably my favorite.

Then there are oyster stouts. Alas, Marston's famous one kind of sucks, but Harpoon Brewery (in Massachusetts) made one with plenty of real oysters, and tastes like it (yum).


----------



## georgedelorean

Least favorite? Hard to pick one. Here's my bottom three: Budweiser, Michelob, Busch.


----------



## TxllxT

Krakonoš beer from Trutnov is made with distastefully hard water.










Cheapish taste, cheapish beer from Prague, wrong water


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

Southwark beer


----------



## SixFootScowl

georgedelorean said:


> Least favorite? Hard to pick one. Here's my bottom three: Budweiser, Michelob, Busch.


I don't drink anymore, but when I was a drinker, my opinion on these three was that Bud and Busch are great, but that Michelob is garbage.


----------



## Jos

Dunno how it happened, but I managed to get myself in a situation where this was the only drink available.
To be avoided.


----------



## znapschatz

In general, I live by the old German saying - * All beer is good, some beers are better than others* - but there was one beer I've sampled that was just awful. That was Iron City, a brew from Pittsburgh that was once a major label in my part of the world. As a student, I used to throw in with my housemates for a share in cases of beer, usually Rolling Rock, an acceptable beverage (it went down and stayed down,) but one time it was Iron City. Ack! Feh! and yucky aftertaste. I couldn't chug it down, yet it was a big seller, highly favored by the masses of our Cleveland industrial working class! I often wondered if those macho men were trying to prove something.

Once huge, the Pittsburgh Brewing Company that made the stuff went out of business a few years ago, but a beer by that name is still made by another company under license, reportedly with the same recipe. I haven't seen it for sale in Columbus, where I now reside, and that's okay with me.


----------



## Blancrocher

"Least favourite Beer thread"

Not sure I've ever seen a beer thread I didn't like. And I especially like them on a classical music forum, for that matter.


----------



## Chi_townPhilly

I found this musing of mine in another corner of my little cyber-cottage:

"[...ANYTHING with 'Milwaukee' in its name] is bottom-five stuff.

Since we're talking W.O.A.T., I guess...
6. Rhinelander. (Bizarrely, it was more expensive AND worse than its sibling Wisconsin Club [a.k.a.: Wizzclub]- in my college days, 'going Rhinelander' was a synonym for 'porcelain-god-worship.')
5. Old Milwaukee. (see above)
4. Milwaukee's Best.
3. Stroh's. ['rauchbier' meets retch-beer: first beer I ever heaved up on account of fell taste.]
2. Meister Brau. [oh-so-bad...] and the actual WOAT...
1. Red, White, and Blue

dishonorable mention... Olympia was the Keystone of its time. A flavor-free selection. Oly's slogan was "It's the Water." One too many words, there- 'it's water' would have sufficed."


----------



## SixFootScowl

Chi_townPhilly said:


> 6. Rhinelander.


That reminds me that I used to drink Point Beer (from Steven's Point Wisconsin) when I was a student in forestry camp in western upper Michigan. We were not far from Rhinelander, Wisconsin. In fact I think we bought our Point beer in Rheinlander.


----------



## Dan Ante

The only beer that I don't like is Stale Beer had a small bottle a few months ago and had a crook guts for a week.


----------



## Pat Fairlea

I've had good beers and bad beers, but nothing compares in sheer awfulness, in total watery, gassy yuckfullness and general rip-offery with the legendary Watneys Party Seven of yore.








Consider this: it was even worse than Budweiser.


----------



## Sloe

Wheat beer it tastes like dough.


----------



## Guest

Kingfisher beer in India had an added chemical which settled on the top of the beer like a colourless oil slick. It tasted bad too.


----------



## Guest

I looked for months but I could never find an IPA in India.


----------



## Totenfeier

Mickey's Big Mouth.

Don't ask...there are no words (you lose many of your words just by tasting it).

And it has been observed by some, a tad stereotypically, that the world's most effective home security system is a yard littered with crushed Tecate tallboys.


----------



## Guest

This is considered China's "flagship beer." I remember drinking it when I was in my early 20s and not thinking it was too bad. It tried it again in my 40s and--as the Brits would say--it was bloody orfel! I don't know if the recipe changed or my palate matured enough to distinguish good tasting beer from rubbish but I couldn't choke the bottle down. I can usually choke down a beer even if I don't like it but, man, three or four swallows was all I could manage.

I don't know where they get the water but it reminds me overwhelmingly of an old brick cistern with the walls overgrown with moss and the water choked with algae. That brackish water that no fish can live in because it doesn't have enough oxygen but the frogs love it. And there has to be a reason it makes me think of that and knowing how shoddy many Chinese businesses are, I figure that just might be where the water comes from. Gives me the willies. Japanese beer is very good but the Chinese need to go back to the drawing board.


----------



## Guest

Drinkin' bad beer be like...


----------



## Guest

My neighbor drank this stuff when I was a kid. Never tried it. I didn't give me a good feeling.


----------



## Chi_townPhilly

True story- I remember going to an old-school Gen-Con (gamers would know what I'm talking about)- camping out and bringing a case of Hamms. My Chicago-North-Suburbs friend offered to trade some of his Michelobs for my Hamms on a 1-for-1 basis. I accepted instantly. Why did he make that trade? Well- he was making Beer Brats, and claimed that it was a waste to use his Michelobs on Beer Brats.:lol:


----------



## CnC Bartok

Anheuser Busch produce a well known beverage called Budweiser. No comparison to the original from České Budějovice can avoid foul language.

The only interesting thing about it is how do they get the cat to sit on the bottle?

Or....

Man tries some Budweiser, thinks it tastes strange, so sends some off to a lab for analysis.
Two weeks later a response comes back: Dear Sir, thank you for your sample. You will be delighted to hear that your camel is indeed pregnant.


----------



## Guest

Any Australian tinnie.


----------



## Vasks

ptr said:


> Heineken, need I say more, possibly the worlds most uninteresting beverage!
> 
> /ptr


WOW! That's my opinion too.


----------

